# Medieval Total War problems



## ITIM (Mar 29, 2005)

I keep getting kick out of the game in the map screen. The battles work fine. I'm not sure if its video card or something (as the tech support documentation said it was), if it was wouldn't crash when there was alot of graphical stuff happening and not in something so basic as the map screen?

Can anyone help?


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

Hate to sound stupid..

I dont personally play the game, but in alot of games, the host can kick players if they lag or any other reason. If you are experienced in playing games, sorry for making a fool of myself :wink:


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

Hate to sound stupid..

I dont personally play the game, but in alot of games, the host can kick players if they lag or any other reason. If you are experienced in playing games, sorry for making a fool of myself :wink: 

Edit--> Also I have found that a program such as ZoneAlarm has effects similar to that


----------



## ITIM (Mar 29, 2005)

No, this is the single player on my stand alone PC at home.


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

Whilst its in the map preview screen, its probably loading the game and strategies etc.

It could be that you can support the graphics but not the amount of RAM needed for the loading? Its normally the other way around though..


Ive heard that if you have a cracked version on some games, sometimes a defence is to close the game on load or just in the game, if you are using a crack of some sort.

btw. sorry for the double post... my edit came out as a new post i think

Prehaps posting your specs would mean somebody could help you more.. I dont have enough rounded knowledge to deal closely with specs im afraid though


----------



## ITIM (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a NVIDIA video card, exactly which one I'm not sure. (I tried another graphics card I got from work and that one worked on the map screen but not for the battles). AMD Duron processor (750 MHz) and 312 MB of RAM. OS is Windows XP Pro.


----------



## Davyd (Mar 30, 2008)

I also have this problem


----------



## Davyd (Mar 30, 2008)

Exactly the same problem.

Running the game at above 'IDEAL' specs. Game either crashes or returns to the main menu when ever the campaign map has finished loading. Absolutely no problem when in battle mode.

Have tried every compatiblity mode possible. Have updated game to V1.1.

This is outrageous. I used to run this game on rubbish computer using Windows 98.


----------



## Ojai (Mar 14, 2008)

Im also having the same problem, although i havnt tried normal battles yet, but wen im in the map it closes down, im not sure if u guys get an error but i dont so im a bit in the dark.
The main thing is it worked on my old computer but not my new one which is stupid cos my new one is better.
anywho if u fine out wats happening be sure to tell me too.
ill be sure to tell u if i find anything.


----------



## Davyd (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?t=43348

The above link will bring you to an awesome forum, which should have the answers you need to get MTW working on new system.


----------



## Davyd (Mar 30, 2008)

You'll need to read through the whole thread, as many solutions are in the response posts.


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

I play but I dont have that problem... (evil top half flicker! but only when using 3870x2) Do you have any problems in other games?


----------



## Davyd (Mar 30, 2008)

No problems with other games. They run fine.


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well then it might be the drivers Ive seen somwhere that some drivers dont work at all, some crash and others only work at one res (800x600).


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

What is the reason for you getting kicked, does it come up with an error message?


----------



## Davyd (Mar 30, 2008)

No error message. Basically the game is not compatible with newer graphics drivers.


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah, see thats a problem, what's your system specs?


----------

